# more cleaned up burls and such



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2016)

got out to the sander today while the weather was decent cleaned up a few more.

lace redwood burl



curly maple bowl blanks






pink ivory





koa

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2016)

wow, still watching, curly bowl blanks, pink ivory, yummy stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2016)

few more pics

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

Dayum Duck what all you got growing in that forest?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice treasures Duckman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2016)

I'd like everything in these pics except the redwood and the koa, lol. Kevin can have those Work up a price and I'l drive down and pic em up


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2016)

Dynamite! These pieces are drop-dead gorgeous. Keeping, selling, trading? Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Dayum Duck what all you got growing in that forest?


one of everything  no these are all the blanks along with the others I bought off Kirby derwood last week. im just cleaning them up to see what I got . then im going to sell most . I got a few ill be keeping theres a few more I don't know what they are there not marked I know theres honey pear bowl blanks . I got a list of you guys that are interested in order


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Dang Duck, Dynamite Discovery, Derwood Definitely Did Deliver !!!


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2016)

And they just keep coming! Great blanks, Duck! Yup, just like the other thread, I gotta get in on some of that action if I can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm guessing if your ever having a bad day all you have to do is go look at your wood stash and it cheers you right up  Awesome looking stuff

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

